# P feeders



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Just wondering how everyone treats feeders before you give them to your P's. I would never consider giving any of mine a fish I caught in a lake or river. You never know what parasite or bateria they could have. Even with a quarantine tank. I know even Frank does this some times. But I think there is still a minimum risk. For those of you that do use live caught feeders, do you just quarantine them for a week or so? Why does everyone say that the sunfish have such a bad smell? Of course everyone has their own way of caring for their fish. I just don't want to risk hurting mine in any way.








:smile:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It's a roll of the dice. Some choose to risk it, some don't.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Sometimes people think things smell good, others dont....








and Yes it is better off when quarenting feeders as compared to not


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Sometimes people think things smell good, others dont....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats right its always good to play it safe


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

A Q tank is always a good idea. Feeders are nastiest/dirtiest fish that can carry many diseases. Usually they are highly overstocked at LFS and durring the many transfers they go through before finally arriveing in your hands they are prone to ALOT of stress. This stress raises their chances of being host to desease and parasites. A good treating or even quarentining will help things out alot.

Personally I treat all feeders with RIDICH before I feed them to my fish. Not a big dose, but just a few drops in the water of the Q tank on the first day of arrival. Then I usually like to wait a few days before feeding. Sometimes a week.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

All points true. You can never tell just by appearance of any fish. As said stress and other factors do arise from catching to transferring fish to your LFS. Quarentining a fish is still questionable even after a week of waiting. Thats why feeding other live fish to your P's arent really advised, only for a treat once in awhile as a different food variety or excercise to keep the FURY.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Thats why feeding other live fish to your P's arent really advised, only for a treat once in awhile as a different food variety or excercise to keep the FURY.


 Yep Yep. Fish fellets, beef/chicken heart, shrimp/prawn, pellets, krill and etc are much better for your fish. A rotation of these, or even a few of these, will provide a far better diet which means more nutrition for you fish. As RZ said, goldies should only be provided as a treat every now and then. They do not make the best staple.

~Dj


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You should really look your feeders over too.I noticed a bit of ich on the last batch I bought and was treating it successfully while checking them out a few days later I noticed a nice (not) anchor worm hanging from the side of one of them (and only one of them).
I flushed them all and have been feeding alternate foods since. It seems that once the weather gets warm, the quality of the feeders goes to hell.
It's not worth the risk to me. I'll wait for the cooler weather and healthier feeders before I buy anymore of them.


----------

